# this girl is asking me for a rate ?



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

what fo u guys think. This image was the most least altered i could find


----------



## Bose_2003 (Mar 18, 2019)

She's seeking for validation. Typical female trait.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

Bose_2003 said:


> She's seeking for validation. Typical female trait.


 the redpill doesn’t care about validation


----------



## badromance (Mar 18, 2019)

fuck her


----------



## Bose_2003 (Mar 18, 2019)

She looks good enough to actually fuck her own self.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

badromance said:


> fuck her


her bio is super repulsive


----------



## badromance (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> her bio is super repulsive
> View attachment 31740


add her to your slay count
chad doesn't care
man up


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

badromance said:


> add her to your slay count
> chad doesn't care
> man up


??? thats beta as fuck


----------



## badromance (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> ??? thats beta as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pretty hot. Only things that subtract from her looks is her eyelid exposure and her ultra broad jaw


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Pretty hot. Only things that subtract from her looks is her eyelid exposure and her ultra broad jaw


ikr, but her bio.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 18, 2019)

Cmon dudes. Her looksmatch is drowning in the ganges river after rope. 3/10. She is even with fake up jesus christ


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

She called me a 9


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 18, 2019)

shes repulsive as fuck lmao jfl at anyone calling her attractive


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 18, 2019)

2 at best, And that's me being nice


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

i rated her a 8  cause she look liked a foid i had a crush on


badromance said:


> View attachment 31741





badromance said:


> View attachment 31741


----------



## adrianolm (Mar 18, 2019)

Wish i had such a wide jaw


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 18, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> shes repulsive as fuck lmao jfl at anyone calling her attractive


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 18, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Her looksmatch is drowning in the ganges


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## kobecel (Mar 18, 2019)

i would fuck her mouth dry


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 18, 2019)

She looks indian ....


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> what fo u guys think. This image was the most least altered i could find
> View attachment 31738


Shy 4 with makeup. Would be posting here if she was born with a penis.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 31762
> i rated her a 8  cause she look liked a foid i had a crush on
> 
> 
> View attachment 31764


They're saying this because she isn't white lol. 
While being Indian is bad for males, it's actually good for females in my opinion. 
Imo she mogs most white girls but I also have a preference for ethnic girls tbh. 
She looks similar to my ex oneitis


----------



## dogtown (Mar 18, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> They're saying this because she isn't white lol.
> While being Indian is bad for males, it's actually good for females in my opinion.
> Imo she mogs most white girls but I also have a preference for ethnic girls tbh.
> She looks similar to my ex oneitis



She jaw mogs the entire forum lol, she looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> She jaw mogs the entire forum lol, she looks like shit


Yeah her jaw is pretty shit for a female, but it's also almost the only thing that subtracts from her looks. 
She looks way better in the second pic OP posted


----------



## androidcel (Mar 18, 2019)

kobecel said:


> would fuck


----------



## Coping (Mar 18, 2019)

Would eat her ass


----------



## kobecel (Mar 18, 2019)

Coping said:


> Would fuck her ass


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 18, 2019)

Ewwww ethnic 

2.5/10 and I’m being nice


----------



## superighteous (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 31762
> i rated her a 8  cause she look liked a foid i had a crush on


Cuck.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 31762
> i rated her a 8  cause she look liked a foid i had a crush on
> 
> 
> View attachment 31764


t. soy cuck


----------



## Coping (Mar 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Ewwww ethnic
> 
> 2.5/10 and I’m being nice


She mogs u


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 18, 2019)

superighteous said:


> Cuck.





androidcel said:


> t. soy cuck


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 18, 2019)

subhuman whatever that flag is


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 18, 2019)

If you wouldn't, you're volcel


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 18, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Cmon dudes. Her looksmatch is drowning in the ganges river after rope. 3/10. She is even with fake up jesus christ


This tbh I dont find her attractive


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 18, 2019)

What's up with Arabs and goats?
*♥?
♥?*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 18, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> What's up with Arabs and goats?
> *♥?
> ♥?*


She look Arab to you? You need an eye-check.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a thing for Indian girls so she is a normie scale 7/10 to me. You can tell her that her pic gave a high status attractive white male a boner, she could probably masturbate to that thought for weeks.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Mar 18, 2019)

How old is she? I don't wanna go to hell.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 18, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 31762
> i rated her a 8  cause she look liked a foid i had a crush on


She is really gorgeous, mogs 90% of white girls.


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> She look Arab to you? You need an eye-check.


Hahahaha


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 18, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> shes repulsive as fuck lmao jfl at anyone calling her attractive


i agree and im a currycoper


BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 31762
> i rated her a 8  cause she look liked a foid i had a crush on
> 
> 
> View attachment 31764


actuall ynvm she looks way better her 5.5 psl on this


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 19, 2019)

Disgusting sharmoota. She would rather be gang shit on by a bunch of sheikhs than fuck her dethnik looksmatch


----------



## Coping (Mar 19, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> She is really gorgeous, mogs 90% of white girls.


Same bro love Indian sluts


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 19, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> her bio is super repulsive
> View attachment 31740


You don't want to fuck a woman because of her bio?

There is some real mental gymnastic cope going inside your head fam.


Paretocel said:


> She is really gorgeous, mogs 90% of white girls.


?


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 19, 2019)

FrothySolutions said:


> How old is she? I don't wanna go to hell.


15 lol


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 19, 2019)

boners me


----------



## Coping (Mar 19, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> boners me


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 19, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> She look Arab to you? You need an eye-check.


The bio has a picture of the Mauritanian flag. ??
I'm pretty sure they're Arabic or at least speak the language.


----------



## fobos (Mar 19, 2019)

Rate her sub 7 and kill her ego. You won't be a cuck in her eyes anymore


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 19, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Pretty hot. Only things that subtract from her looks is her eyelid exposure and her ultra broad jaw


You call her hot, but the male version of her would be called "ethnic shitskin subhuman" fucking cucks like you are why females are so hypergamous


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 19, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> You call her hot, but the male version of her would be called "ethnic shitskin subhuman" fucking cucks like you are why females are so hypergamous


Check her fHWR, you can make chad babies with this whore.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 19, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Check her fHWR, you can make chad babies with this whore.


Sure, but her male looksmatch would be called a shitskin ugly etc, like a curry model was posted a while back and they all called him ugly, "its over because he is ethnic" etc.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 19, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> Sure, but her male looksmatch would be called a shitskin ugly etc, like a curry model was posted a while back and they all called him ugly, "its over because he is ethnic" etc.


Being ethnic is a death sentence.
We should be killed en masse.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Mar 19, 2019)

Fwhr of an average polish man


----------



## Krezo (Mar 19, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> I have a thing for Indian girls so she is a normie scale 7/10 to me. You can tell her that her pic gave a high status attractive white male a boner, she could probably masturbate to that thought for weeks.





Coping said:


> Same bro love Indian sluts


Same I love Indian girls so I find her quite attractive tbh ngl. Would definitely fuck


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 19, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> You call her hot, but the male version of her would be called "ethnic shitskin subhuman" fucking cucks like you are why females are so hypergamous


It's because I always rate ethnic girls higher than whites because they are way more sexually attractive imo (shorter etc.)


----------



## Madness (Mar 31, 2019)

Ugliest foid on yubo


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 31, 2019)

She jaw mogs me


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 31, 2019)

1\10 tbh


----------



## Autist (Mar 31, 2019)

*I'D SLURP THE FUCK OUT OF HER SMELLY SHITSKIN HINDU CURRY PUSSY THEN SHOOT HER IN HER SUBHUMAN FACE WITH VISNHU'S BOW*


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 31, 2019)

Autist said:


> *I'D SLURP THE FUCK OUT OF HER SMELLY SHITSKIN HINDU CURRY PUSSY THEN SHOOT HER IN HER SUBHUMAN FACE WITH VISNHU'S BOW*


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 31, 2019)

Autist said:


> *I'D SLURP THE FUCK OUT OF HER SMELLY SHITSKIN HINDU CURRY PUSSY THEN SHOOT HER IN HER SUBHUMAN FACE WITH VISNHU'S BOW*


bro


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 1, 2019)

badromance said:


> chad doesn't care
> man up



JFL


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 1, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> her bio is super repulsive
> View attachment 31740


"im 15"
FBI OPEN UP


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 4, 2019)

Autist said:


> *I'D SLURP THE FUCK OUT OF HER SMELLY SHITSKIN HINDU CURRY PUSSY THEN SHOOT HER IN HER SUBHUMAN FACE WITH VISNHU'S BOW*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA BROOOOO


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 4, 2019)

2,but 7 cuz she said she 15


----------



## Krezo (Apr 4, 2019)

i wanna fuck her curry pussy so bad


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Any rating above 1 is copity cope.
A whore which is 2+/10 has to be a corpse.


----------

